# hehe check this out!!



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

Was thinking about how many ppl r going onto pumps and naming them (like me with Poppy) so thought I would set up a fun Facebook group hehe

See it here:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113640611994074


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

I suppose I should really give my pump a name


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

hehehe I think it makes it fun naming them  then I can say 'I've had a hypo its Poppy's fault' it shifts the blame hehe 

Red pumper I think you shd join the group and declare the birth of your pump pronto 

Got any ideas for names? x


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

No ideas whatsoever - it's a big decision and whatever I decide my pump will have to live with it for the rest of it's days.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

hahaha how true!! Ok remove the word 'pronto' how about making a shortlist fo say your top 5 to help decide?? Also firstly male or female!?!?! x


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

im not a pumper but i love the names they all have ...Toms is Kurt !!! Hahaa what colour is your pump red pumper ?


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> hahaha how true!! Ok remove the word 'pronto' how about making a shortlist fo say your top 5 to help decide?? Also firstly male or female!?!?! x



Well I think it really should be male. If I gave it a female name, tempting as it is, it could cause some problems with my better half:
'Why have you got a hypo?'
'It's Sue's fault'


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> im not a pumper but i love the names they all have ...Toms is Kurt !!! Hahaa what colour is your pump red pumper ?



Unfortunately my pump is blue not red. Given a choice, I think i would have preferred black.


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> Well I think it really should be male. If I gave it a female name, tempting as it is, it could cause some problems with my better half:
> 'Why have you got a hypo?'
> 'It's Sue's fault'



My pump has a name :

How do you do? My pump's called Sue.

Well, I was diagnosed at the age of nine
Back in the year of ‘79
I was told I’d have to inject my whole life through
For 31 years I’ve had to put
Needles in my arms and legs and gut
But now I’ve got a pump that I’ve called Su!


Now I'll have to write more verses.


Apologies to Johnny Cash


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

could be stu if you wanted the male version !! 

Love the lyrics ...jonny would be proud!!


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Slight name change

A pump called Stu - the full lyrics so far:


Well, I was diagnosed at the age of nine
Back in the year of ‘79
I was told I’d have to inject my whole life through
For 31 years I’ve had to put
Needles in my arms and legs and gut
But now I’ve got pump that I’ve called Stu

Well in the early days times were hard
Injecting velosulin and insulatard
And trying to have a normal childhood too
I’d have had more freedom to run and play
If back in the those schooldays
I’d had an insulin pump by the name of Stu

Then I left work and I got a job
I discovered drink and became a bit of a slob
I ignored my diabetes for ten years
The doctors and nurses gave me strife
They said ‘come on son, you’ll ruin your life’
All those warnings just fell on deaf ears

This neglect caught up with me
One horrible day in 2003
When I woke up and opened my eyes to find
I’d had a bleed in my right eye
And I instantly knew the reason why
I was worried sick that soon I would be blind

Well, thousands of lasers later on
The battle’s still not truly won
But we’re now in control of the retinopathy
The DSN she said it’s time
To try a totally different line
To finally lower your HbA1c

I’d been on MDI for a number of years
Tried Lantus and that Levemir
But that all failed to keep my levels true
In February 2010
My life got much better when
I finally got my hands on a pump called Stu

How do you do? My pump's called Stu!



Needs some work - any suggestions for improvements are welcome


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you know, I could have written most of that!  Aged 9 at diagnosis, ignoring it for years, retinopathy that first showed as a bleed in my right eye, and a pump.  Mine's not called Sue though, it doesn't have a name (but then neither does our car).  Oh, and I'm 5 years younger than you, too!


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Cate,

it's those late teens and early twenties that do it isn't it?

I've been lucky enough not to need a vitrectomy.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

hahaha Hi Sue!!!!!!! Loving the verse hehe, make sure you put it onto the facebook group wall  hehehe


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Shel,

slight name change. The pump is now called Stu.

I felt that my pump should really be male and also my boss at work is called Su and that was getting a bit too weird!!


----------



## randomange (Apr 14, 2010)

Hee! Awesome idea! Chuck and I will have to join.  My boyfriend thinks it's really funny that I've named him - he says it sounds like we have a new baby in the house, especially when he comes home and asks if Chuck's been behaving himself!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

hahah fair point about the Sue/ Stu dilemma....then its hiiii Stu!!!!

hehehe am loving that ppl r loving my group creation  deffo sign up when you have time randomage  x


----------

